# Forced Induction



## EVL GOAT (Feb 1, 2009)

I am about ready to do some forced induction and want to way my options. I know superchargers take power to make power but, are very reliable and give you power right off the line. I also know that turbos give free power but, have the potential to lag. 

Both are great options but, I have seen very bad things happen from each. I almost bought a 02 mustang cobra with a procharger but the pro charger kept eating bearing, belts, and you have to change the oil in it constantly. Also one of my employees owns a acura rsx type s, he decided to put a t3/t4 hybrid on it. Long story short it spikes crazy and has all but ruined the motor in his 15000 dollar car. 

I want to get the most reliable for the the money.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

EVL GOAT said:


> I am about ready to do some forced induction and want to way my options. I know superchargers take power to make power but, are very reliable and give you power right off the line. I also know that turbos give free power but, have the potential to lag.
> 
> Both are great options but, I have seen very bad things happen from each. I almost bought a 02 mustang cobra with a procharger but the pro charger kept eating bearing, belts, and you have to change the oil in it constantly. Also one of my employees owns a acura rsx type s, he decided to put a t3/t4 hybrid on it. Long story short it spikes crazy and has all but ruined the motor in his 15000 dollar car.
> 
> I want to get the most reliable for the the money.


he needs a Eboost2 and it wont spike
all comes down to how it is set up
a good well designed turbo/supercharger will be reliable


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

It also depends on the boost you have set up on the turbo or supercharger. There is another thread discussing the 2 which is very detailed. all depends on what you want


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

TC or SC, either way is a good option, personal preference will rule. Just start of with sane boost and graduate from there. It’s the folks that go hog wild from the get go that end up with hosed motors and major issues…Stage your Mods, be conservative and you will be A-OK…


----------



## EVL GOAT (Feb 1, 2009)

I was only wanting to run about 6 pounds for a while until I do a lot more supporting mods to the engine. I have heard that the maggie tops out at around 8 pounds. If I am going to supercharge it, I will be doing a roots style.

also how much maintnence are the maggies?


----------



## devansgoat (Jan 30, 2009)

i love my maggie.10000 miles so far no problems.i drive it with respect.


----------



## EVL GOAT (Feb 1, 2009)

I have always been a fan of kenne bell. would their kit for the vette work on the my ls2?


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

i run the procharger. love it. no issues here for 2 years.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EVL GOAT said:


> I have always been a fan of kenne bell. would their kit for the vette work on the my ls2?


Nope!


----------

